# 【solved】Anyone is using RT3592 PCI wireless card? Need help

## coolone

enabled RT3592 in kernel and compiled it 

but seems that driver doesnt work or it needs firmware ?

many thanks for any advices

Solution: Just upgrade kernel to (at least) 3.1.1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## Gusar

Most wireless cards need firmware. So install linux-firmware. If it still won't work, post the output of lspci -nn and dmesg (use pastebin for the dmesg output, please).

----------

## coolone

thanks for your fast reply Gusar

I have copied firmware to that folder, 

seems fine now, but got another error

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

----------

## coolone

iwlist scan doesnt work

seems rt2800pci is not a proper driver and 

I downloaded one from official web, but cannot compile it successfully 

ahh............

anyway to get wireless worked?!

thanks

----------

## Gusar

 *coolone wrote:*   

> anyway to get wireless worked?!

 

How about by reading my post?

Sorry for being snarky, but "doesn't work" is not something you can receive help with, we don't have crystal balls. And saying "doesn't work" and nothing else after a post where I explicitly said what to do in that case...

Oh, and post lspci -k too

----------

## coolone

Hi Gusar thanks for your reply

sudo lspci -nnk

 *Quote:*   

> 25:00.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink Device [1814:3592] 

 

Kernel enabled necessary drivers

```
 <*>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support      | |  

  | |    [*]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt33xx devices (NEW)     | |  

  | |    [ ]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMEN| |  

  | |    [*]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt53xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL
```

No luck

iwlist scan     no result.

I got some information from a Russian website, translated with Google

 *Quote:*   

> Solving Problems with Ralink RT3592
> 
> I think many familiar with the situation when the laptop identifies all devices except the wireless connection, well, or, as in my case, the device is recognized but not working.
> 
> To determine what kind of device is responsible for the wireless connection, you can execute the following command:
> ...

 

I am unable to compile it successfully,

my kernel is Kernel Version is 3.0.6

----------

## Gusar

 *coolone wrote:*   

> Kernel enabled necessary drivers
> 
> ```
>  <*>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support      | |  
> 
> ...

 

Actually, you omitted the one driver that's for your card. Note how you have a 3592 card, but the only thing not selected above is 35xx?  :Smile:  So deselect the other two, and select the middle option. And if you haven't yet, install linux-firmware.

----------

## coolone

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *coolone wrote:*   Kernel enabled necessary drivers
> 
> ```
>  <*>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support      | |  
> 
> ...

 

Sorry I copied it wrong, should be like 

<*>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support      | | 

  | |    []     rt2800pci - Include support for rt33xx devices (NEW)     | | 

  | |    [*]     rt2800pci - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMEN| | 

  | |    []     rt2800pci - Include support for rt53xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL

iwlist scan

no result!

----------

## Gusar

Still missing dmesg output.

Also, try scanning with other methods. One is iw (package net-wireless/iw):

```
iw dev wlan0 scan
```

the other is wpa_supplicant

```
wpa_supplicant -B -iwlan0 -Dnl80211,wext -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant -P/var/run/wpa_supplicant.pid

wpa_cli -i wlan0 scan

sleep 3

wpa_cli -i wlan0 scan_results

kill $(</var/run/wpa_supplicant.pid)
```

Off-topic: Can you send me your machine?  :Smile:   :Smile:  It has some interesting pieces of hardware that I'd like to play around with  :Smile: 

----------

## coolone

Thanks for all helps

been searching for a solution, but found this great news.

m.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-in-3-1-Part-1-Networking-1323463.html

 Ralink's Rt2800 driver now supports the "RT3572/RT3592/RT3592+Bluetooth combo card". The developers have also extended the support for Ralink's series Rt35xx chipsets, and the associated code is no longer considered to be "non-functional and only intended for testers and developers". 

Just tested! Ralink Device 3592 works compiled with Kernel version 3.1.1  (RT2800pci) 

Awesome!!

----------

## zenon

Does your bluetooth actually WORK?

I compiled the source code along with appropriate code modifications to enable b/g/n WPA2/AES modes.  

The wireless now works perfectly, but the bluetooth not.

I can bring the bluetooth "up", see its MAC address etc.  

Everything looks perfect, but it is non-functional.  It won't broadcast, receive or in any way communicate with another bluetooth device.

Thanks.

----------

